# Now I need a liver biopsy!



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

All these times I have been concerned about our babies having liver biopsy's and now I am going to have one myself!! Arghhh! Oh well, it's not until Sept. 10th so why stress now, right??
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Carole!:hug:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope that you will be able to not worry about anything until the time comes. I am sure all will be ok. Just let us know when the time come for the appointment.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Oh, Carole, I'm sorry to hear about this. Don't hesitate to ask me if you need anything.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no, Carole!! You're kidding! Shoot. I hope you are o.k. Are you suffering and this is something you considered doing or what? Don't mean to pry. Just want you to know we are here for you if you need to vent. ((hugs))


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks guys! I probably shouldn't have even posted this but I'm frustrated. I just explained it to Missy in a PM but I might as well let you all know. This getting old is really a bummer!!
In Jan. 2007 I had to have a lypoma removed from my colon. They had to remove about 1/8 th of the colon. After about 5 days in the hospital the colon burst open and I got peritonitis. They had to go in again and remove another 1/8 th. I didn't even wake up once until I had been in ICU for another week. It ended up being a horrible month in the hospital and then a few months of slow re-cuperation. I lost 50 lbs and then regained it fast. They think this caused me to have a fatty liver but they won't know for sure until they do the biopsy. Thank goodness I have never been a drinker but a fatty liver can end up in cerrious (sp) unless it was caused by the fast weight gain.
I just shutter to even think about another IV, lol. I'm just venting to you all, my friends!
Carole


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh man Carole - that is just not fair - you go in for one procedure and end up with another problem. If it will make you feel any better, something similar happened to my sister (different cause of the liver problem) and she said the biopsy wasn't half as bad as she'd imagined. Still, I agree with the IVs. I've had enough to last me the rest of my life. If you remember, drink plenty of water before they "cut you off" so that you're nicely hydrated and they'll find a vein with the first stick. If they take more than two attempts, insist that an anesthesiologist does it. They're awesome with IVs.

I'm so sorry you've got to wait so long - that's about six weeks away. Six weeks of worry and concern. Hope that everything turns out well and it's something easily remedied. Hugs and keep us up to date.

Are you feeling okay?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carole, :hug::hug: I'll be sending lots of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole, Hugs! Keep us posted and we are here when you need to vent!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Lisa, I'm feeling OK. On the right side just under the ribs it hurts a little because the liver in enlarged. But, really, only a little. 
Marj, I think of Ricky and I KNOW my results will be good like his. Maybe I have mvd, LOL. 
Thanks everyone, I'll keep you informed. 
Carole


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Carole,

Hugs to you and prayers going up! Please keep us posted. 

Lisa, thanks for the tip about the iv's. During my hospital stay I cried when I saw the nurses coming with another needle. 

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

carole, i am so sorry to hear your news, please keep us updated about your condition. my thoughts are with you. judy


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Yikes, Carole! The rapid weight gain cause sounds most plausible. Can't imagine any other cause for fatty liver in a non drinker. I would be confident that this is the reason.
Thanks for sharing. Good luck.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Carole best to you. Please keep us updated and we will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope your biopsy goes smoothly!
And my Daisy said you can borrow her cone if you need it! ound:ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Carole. Yes, if the nurse putting in the IV has problems, ask for the anesthesiologist to do it. There's no reason to put up with pain. We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Carole, sending hugs and warm fuzzies your way....and hoping for a very speedy, painless process and recovery.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Carole.:hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sending hugs and positive thoughts. Good luck! We are here for you. :hug:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

((((((((CAROLE))))))))

Sending many "astral" hugs your way.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Carole,

I'm so sorry to hear your news. The only suggestion I have, and it's a difficult one to implement, is to keep yourself upbeat and not in a constant state of worry till the biopsy. Having come off a horrible year medically, I can understand the frustration you feel. 

I have a question though, if they think the rapid weight gain may have played into the problem, do they recommend that you attempt to sensibly lose a little weight before the procedure? In the meanwhile you'll have a highway of prayers sent on your behalf, and I so believe in the power of prayer.

Vent any time you have to and keep us posted. God bless.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole, our thoughts & prayers are with you. I know it's scarby but try to keep a good attitude and outlook on this and you'll come out fine. :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Carole sending you our prayers,thoughts and love:grouphug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Carole, I am so sorry about your upcoming biopsy. We are sending positive thoughts your way for a great outcome.

:hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Carole, I am so sorry to hear about your health problem. My daughter is waiting on a report from a recent biopsy and the waiting is HE$$. We try not to worry and have a positive outlook but, let's face it, there is NO way NOT to worry. It's so much better if they could set it up sooner, but now the medical profession is covered up...so we wait and worry. I will add you to my prayers and positive thoughts to 'just know' things will turn out good!!

IV's are painful and I have tiny veins that roll. Once it took 6 trys with the nurse 'hunting' for a vein. Both arms were hurting and I was in tears.  Since then I tell them they better have someone that is GOOD because they only get 2 trys -- and they always go find someone that can do it. Be firm and let them know.
(((((hugs)))) and keep us posted -- and vent anytime.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Carole, my prayers are with you for a good report and for you to begin to feel 100%!! If you don't mind me asking....why are they waiting so long to do the biopsy??


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:hug: Wow, you've been through a lot! You are added to my prayer list too. Try not to worry too much and do get lots of rest! Lots of folks are thinking about you.

And BTW...don't say you shouldn't have posted this...you absolutely SHOULD have posted it. That's the greatest thing about this group, the support we can give each other and the power of numbers in prayer too. :grouphug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vicki, they are waiting so long because the liver specialist is on vacation for 2 weeks in Aug. and he is booked up until then. Thankfully, they must not think it's an emergency.

Geri, the enzymes and sonograms have been bad on every test sense Oct so I think they just want to find out for sure what is going on. I do think it is from the fast loss/gain of the weight. It was amazing really. After the second surgery I gained 30 lbs in a week in the hospital then lost a bunch (about 50) when I got home and then during the next 6 months gained it all back. The doc said my metabolism was all messed up from the two surgeries, etc. I guess all this is really hard on our livers. I do feel confident that it will all turn out OK, but he said we need to know for sure.
I just get dizzy thinking about the IV and being sedated again. 

Thanks for all the great support! I am thinking positive thoughts!
Carole


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Sending you rainbow-hugs!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Carole, continue to stay positive. We're all praying for you and everything will be okay.

Connie


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Carole, sending best wishes for a speedy recovery and positive outcome of your biopsy. :grouphug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carole, I will be hoping your results are as good as Ricky's are. It sounds like you're going through the same thing! ..... almost.  I can understand the worry about those darn IV's. They aren't fun to get, that's for sure. 

Along with everyone else here, I will be thinking positive and hoping only for the best! (((((hugs)))))) We'll just have to keep you distracted until the biopsy!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Marj, did Ricky gain weight fast? lol


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> I do feel confident that it will all turn out OK, but he said we need to know for sure.
> Carole


Carole, I'm glad to hear you are feeling confident about this - most of us know our bodies pretty well, without being conscious of it. I know you can't help but worry about the possibilities but keep those positive thoughts in there also.

You've got lots of positive energy through prayers and warm thoughts from this group. When you're feeling really down, keep that in mind.

I'll be giving thanks now that everything is going to turn out okay.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

carole, i hope you fell better knowing all our thoughts and prayers will be with you until your biopsy and after.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all your thoughts and prayers. I just love my forum family!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geez Carole!! I am trying to catch up on some threads & just read this! 

I hope you are ok, and like you said, if they are waiting, they must not think it is too serious!! Best wishes from us for an easy test, and great results!
Keep us posted!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Carole - I'll be praying for you tomorrow. I hope you have a quick recovery and a the results are good.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carole, me too. Hugs, prayers and healing vibes!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Gracie's Mom said:


> Carole - I'll be praying for you tomorrow. I hope you have a quick recovery and a the results are good.


Karen, you are so awesome to remember that it was on the 10th!!! xxoox But, they changed it 'till the 15th, next Monday.
I am anxious to get it over with because I want to know what it is. I've been so nauseated and tired lately.
Carole


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Carole, my prayers are for you to have a complication free surgery and to receive a good report!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Karen, you are so awesome to remember that it was on the 10th!!! xxoox But, they changed it 'till the 15th, next Monday.
> I am anxious to get it over with because I want to know what it is. I've been so nauseated and tired lately.
> Carole


We will just have more time to pray for you!! :angel: Once you learn more you will be able to treat and move forward. So much looking forward to hearing your results.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hate you are having to wait longer, but I'll say a prayer for all to go great for you. Be firm about those IV's and tell them you don't want anyone that is practicing...no student nurse...you want the real deal.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Carole:

Hi, do you want me to take the dogs for the day? (15th)

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carole, wish you a speedy, healthy recovery! Good luck!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Carole,
I posted your well wishes in the eye envy thread last night, I knew it was coming up soon. I am sorry about the stinkin' delay. Get your rest and eat well, get a pedicure before the 15th to prepare.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thinking positive for you, Carole! ((hugs))


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Praying all goes well today, Carole!! Also - for a speedy recovery and good news to boot.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Sending good thoughts your way today. :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carole, I hope all goes well for you today. You'll be in my thoughts as you go through your biopsy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole, hope everything went well today and hope you are going to be feeling less sick and tired, real soon.

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Carole,

Thinking about you today and hope you get a good report.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Carole, I am praying for you during this time.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carole, sending hugs and healing thoughts your way today.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lots of prayer and good thoughts coming your way! :hug:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

carole, i hope the worst is behind you and you have a bright future.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki and Daisy send wet kisses...*

They are looking forward to seeing you in Carlsbad soon! We can have a recovery havanese playdate and celebrate with you!

You are vital health and wholeness. The healing energy of your body is recharging itself, renewing itself. You are well.

We all love you!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Carole:

Hope all is well and you are feeling ok.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Carole,

I hope you are okay! :kiss: I hope you are getting lots of R&R and bounce back soon!

:grouphug:

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just checking in today... I hope too hope the worst is over. and everything is aok. Hugs Carole.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

sending hugs and well wishes to you Carole


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking in on Carole. Sending hugs from me and wet ear lickies from Tori!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carole, I've been thinking of you too and hoping all is well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you are doing well and just in bed resting surrounded by Neezers!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Any news today?
I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey all! Thanks for your wonderful prayers and wishes. I'm here to tell you it was a piece of cake!! They said they were going to sedate me so I stuck out my hand for the IV and said "ok, give me the good stuff!" I was ready to float around in la la land. But all I got was a little shot in the bum! That did no good! I was scared to death when the doc came in so I just kept talking! Well, a little shot in the rib area, a little clang sound, little quick pain and all done!
They showed me the tissue. It was like a 1/2 inch piece of red thread. I can't believe they can test with that! Cool.
Then I had to lay down in the hospital room for about 4 hours and go home. I feel great today, sore but great. I won't know the results until next Tuesday.
Guess what the male nurse and I talked about for the four hours! Politics and illegal immigration! LMOA.
Love you all,
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carole, glad your home and feeling good. and it's DONE!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Carole,
It's sounds like it went well and you have a marvelous attitude about it!:thumb: That makes it all go so much better-positive thoughts.

Sending prayers for a great outcome.
Isn't it amazing what they can do from a tiny sample?


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Glad to hear that you are done and home. Hope you are feeling well.:hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole~ So glad to read all went well. Get plenty of rest and snuggle w/your fur babies...that's definitely the best medicine!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Yay! Glad to hear you're home and feeling good!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im glad everything went well. I pray the results come back with no problems.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

So glad you are doing OK. Can't wait to hear results. Take it easy.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm glad its over for you, Carole. Wishing you a quick recovery and great biopsy results.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Carole,
How are you???


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes Carol , how are you? Do you have results back yet?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sooooooo glad it went that well, Carole. I get so stressed out and fearful beforehand when many times, the test isn't so bad after all! Please know we only wish great results for you. ((hugs))


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Results are back. I do have a liver disease. I have scarring and enlargement. They are trying to get me in a trial that could maybe reverse the disease or stop the progress. I just know everything's going to be fine! I am also diabetic and they think that has a lot to do with it. Genetic. Big diet changes here!! 
Carole


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Carole,
I am so sorry to read that you have liver disease. I don't know much about it, but will the changes in your diet do the trick? I hope there are some options for you. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Carole, I'm sorry...I know it's not exactly the news you wanted. I also know they can do so much now...new things all the time...so I will say a prayer that things go well now that they know what direction to go to help you. I know diet changes are hard - been there - but hopefully you can still have enough of some of your favorite foods to keep you on track. Keep us posted and I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carole, I am hopeful that this trial will work for you. My sister and nephew have been involved in trials with great results. I am wishing the same for you.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had to hear upsetting news. The important thing is - you can treat it now that you know what is wrong. You seems to have a good attitude, and that will improve your health alone. I hope the trial thing works out for you.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Carole, it sounds like you are approaching this with a positive attitude and that is good. I will pray for you to make the right decisions concerning any treatments or meds so you can get on track to feeling better and stopping this from progressing!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Carole- You have a great attitude, and that counts for so much. I hope a trial and a change of diet gives you positive results. :hug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

You guys are so sweet! Thanks for your good thoughts and prayers. Tomorrow I go to a nutrition place and find out what I'm going to be eating to lose 10-15 lbs. Que sera, sera. lol.
Carole


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carole, you have a great attitude and I wish you all the best with the diet and the treatment.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Carole. I am sorry to read the news. But knowing is the first step to getting better. I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carole, I'm sorry to hear that the news wasn't what you wanted to hear but this way, you know what you are dealing with and can work with the doctors to make the changes you need to make to to reverse or halt the disease. I wish you all the best with your diet and your treatments. Keep that positive attitude. It really does make a difference.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole, I am so sorry for the bad news. What type of changes do you need to make? I hope you can find something that helps right away.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Truly, Carole, you must give me the secret to your positive attitude. Though I am sorry you have to deal with this, I love your disposition.
Keep us posted about your progress and best of luck. I know that you have the strength to make the changes that you will need to make.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Carole,

Just read this thread... I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. 

Hugs, Jean


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Carole, I'm so sorry to learn that the test results weren't what you had hoped for. I know you will do well with your diet and please let us know how you're getting along. 
Prayers and Hugs,
Suzy


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Carole, I am so sorry for the bad news. What type of changes do you need to make? I hope you can find something that helps right away.


Amanda, I'm not quite sure. I've had diabetes for about 5 years or so and it just doesn't seem to matter what I eat, I wake up with high blood sugar. Something about my liver makes it??? I really don't know but you know what? I'm sure as heck gonna find out, lol.
Carole


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Carole--I wish this liver disease would have been a mistake. 
But I am thinking you had some symptoms prior to the biopsy.

I think your diagnosis of scarring is not so bad, but does not mention what the real problem is. I would go back to how you we diagnosed to determine how to go forward.

My best wishes for you!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carole, I'm interested in hearing why the liver shows scarring since it's often a sign of something else going on. As you said, it could very well be the Diabetes. Diabetes TOTALLY sucks!!! :frusty:

you wrote: *"Tomorrow I go to a nutrition place and find out what I'm going to be eating to lose 10-15 lbs."*

When you find out, PLEASE share!!!!! :biggrin1:

((hugs)) Carole. Keep us posted because we really care and want to help.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thinking about you !!!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

You guys bring tears to my eyes. I just love my forum family.
xxoox
Carole


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Carole,
I'm just getting caught up on some threads and am so sorry to read you didn't have the results we were hoping for. You sure have a positive and wonderful outlook and I know that is a plus! I am praying you get some positive results from the diet changes and can at least halt any further liver disease. :hug: Thinking about you- :hug:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Carole (((hugs))) to you. I agree about wanting the recipe to your positive attitude. It is a trait I need more of. Keep us posted.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Any more news, Carole?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Carole, just checking in to see how you are doing?? Hope you are getting the answers that you need to start healing.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Carole,
I just saw this thread and wanted to let you know I am thinking of you. Please let us all know how you are doing.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi! I'm feeling real good about everything. I'm on a real restrictive diet for 10 weeks to lose the weight. They want me to lose 1 1/2 to 2 lbs a week. Any faster is not safe. They said if I lose weight then I will lose fat in the liver. Makes sense. My body just does not tolerate extra weight which is so sad because I love food, lol.
One of the metabolic doctors called me last night and said that my liver just has scarring and has not reached the cirroses (sp) state that it will probably recover. 
It's interesting though. NASH is a fairly recently discovered disease. Usually people are very obese. With our country seeing so much obesity they are even finding it in children. 
I'm doing great and thanks for asking!!
Carole


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

It's great that you're feeling so good about everything. I know the diet's a big bummer but, if it allows the liver to recover, then it's totally worth it. Hugs to you, my friend!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

That's good news, Carole. 
Regarding diet and discipline....the party was over for me years ago as far as Mexican food, macaroni and cheese, pies, cakes, cookies, candy, whipped cream, cheesy things, and delicious gooey things. 
Unfortunately the old metabolism has crawled to a halt....fortunately, we are all in the same boat!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Debra, you look gorgeous! You don't have an ounce of fat on you! If I end up like you then all I can say is YIPEE!
I'm just so thankful I don't have to lose very much. On the other hand I just don't know why my body doesn't tolerate being very over weight at all. They say it's genetic but, ****! I guess on the positive side it may have scared me enough to keep the weight off. You're right about the metabolism!!
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Carole, I just read this thread. I'm glad that a diet will make things better. I'm sure your liver will recover, though it sucks about not being able to eat as much as you want to... I would miss eating too! Thinking positive thoughts for you! :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Carole,

I'm so sorry about the diagnosis.

I had to have a MAJOR diet change and food restrictions when I was diagnosed with my bladder disease, who knew all the foods cleared through your bladder too? lol

It was really hard at first especially since I had to give up many things I LOVED, mexican food, WINE, soy/boca burgers, most fruits, etc. but in the transition, I did find lots of NEW things to love and I got pretty creative making new dishes and stuff. So, the toughest part is getting started and creating new habits, I think. But once you get there,you feel SOOO much better. The 'diet' really does help you feel good again.

Hang in there girlie!

XOXO,
Kara


----------

